# Lợi ích khi sử dụng gối cao su thiên nhiên



## TranTam (29/3/19)

Cao su thiên nhiên là cái tên phổ biến nhất hiện nay khi được sử dụng rất nhiều trong các sản phẩm gối nệm bởi đặc tính đàn hồi lý tưởng và sự êm ái. Bên cạnh chiếc nệm tốt thì bạn cũng cần phải trang bị cho mình một chiếc gối chất lượng, trong đó gối cao su thiên nhiên là sản phẩm được nhiều người yêu thích ngay khi xuất hiện trên thị trường. Vậy lợi ích khi sử dụng gối cao su thiên nhiên là gì mà lại chiếm trọn trái tim của các tín đồ chăm sóc giấc ngủ. Cùng tìm hiểu qua bài viết sau đây của Thegioinem để bắt kịp xu hướng nhé!

Có 3 loại gối cao su khác nhau: tự nhiên, tổng hợp và pha trộn. Trong đó, gối cao su thiên nhiên được đánh giá cao nhất về tính thân thiện với môi trường và không gây dị ứng, kích ứng cho da cũng như được xử lý khử trùng, khử mùi tối ưu.




Lợi Ích Khi Sử Dụng Gối Cao Su Thiên Nhiên​
*Lợi ích thứ nhất: Dễ chịu*
Nguyên liệu cao su thiên nhiên 100% cô đặc với mật độ cao, dày đặc vì vậy khi sản xuất thành gối nằm, cao su vẫn giữ được hình dáng, không bị biến dạng và đặc biệt vẫn giữ được đặc tính mềm mại tuyệt vời so với các dòng gối khác. Điều này sẽ mang lại cảm giác dễ chịu, êm ái cho giấc ngủ suốt cả đêm dài.

*Lợi ích thứ hai: Hỗ trợ xương khớp*
Như đã nói, cao su thiên nhiên có đặc tính đàn hồi rất cao, nhờ đó, gối vô cùng vững chắc và cung cấp khả năng nâng đỡ vượt trội, hỗ trợ phần đầu và các xương khớp vùng cổ cũng như dây chằng vùng đầu. Dù ở bất kì tư thế, góc độ xoay người nào, gối cao su thiên nhiên cũng phân bổ trọng lực và nâng đỡ tốt nhất, tránh gây đau vai gáy, thoái đốt sống cổ, hay các triệu chứng đau đầu, ngáy ngủ cũng được hạn chế.




Lợi Ích Khi Sử Dụng Gối Cao Su Thiên Nhiên​
*Lợi ích thứ ba: Kháng khuẩn*
Gối cao su thiên nhiên được sản xuất theo công nghệ hiện đại qua quy trình xử lý nghiêm ngặt tiệt trùng và khử mùi tuyệt đối, tạo nên khả năng kháng khuẩn và bụi bẩn cao. Đối với những bạn nhạy cảm về mùi, bụi bẩn hay dễ bị dị ứng thì gối cao su thiên nhiên sẽ là lựa chọn hoàn hảo nhất cho giấc ngủ của bạn.

*Lợi ích thứ tư: Độ bền cao*
So với gối bông truyền thống có giá thành tương đối rẻ thì gối cao su thiên nhiên có mức giá cao hơn, nhưng đổi lại, gối cao su thiên nhiên có tuổi thọ cao hơn, độ bền lâu theo thời gian, giữ được hình dáng ban đầu của gối và sự đàn hồi trong ít nhất 10 năm.

*Lợi ích thứ năm: Dễ dàng làm sạch*
Đối với gối cao su thiên nhiên thì việc vệ sinh khá dễ dàng, chỉ cần giặt nhanh bằng xà phòng và nước, sau đó sấy bằng gió cho thật khô, hoàn toàn khô ráo mới được sử dụng nhé.




Lợi Ích Khi Sử Dụng Gối Cao Su Thiên Nhiên​
*Gối cao su thiên nhiên* hỗ trợ tối ưu cho sức khỏe và giấc ngủ của gia đình và được sản xuất rất đa dạng, phong phú trong mẫu mã, thiết kế hình dạng phù hợp cho mọi lứa tuổi và nhu cầu sử dụng. Qua bài viết, hy vọng sẽ giúp bạn hiểu rõ lợi ích của gối cao su thiên nhiên và hãy tìm mua ngay cho mình một chiếc gối xinh xắn nhé!
Thegioinem.com​


----------

